# NO ONE HUNTS PIGEONS?



## christopher

I think nobody hunts pigeons on this forum? :sniper:


----------



## duckslayer15

Theres a few flocks by our goose pond we hunt but no one really hunts them....but will shoot one or two occasionally :lol: :sniper:


----------



## duckslayer15

Also as your question about what shot shell and size...ive never hunted them but im guessing like a 20 or 16 would be nice...12 might be a tad too much...as for shot size probably like #4 steel or #5 lead...im not sure what you can hunt them with so check your game and fish website in your area.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

i dont think any of us are french, so it wouldnt be for the table. im sure that any size shotgun would do right fine in killing those winged rats.


----------



## goose killer

I hunt pigeons alot. We go to grain ben sites and old abandon farms and shoot them. I like to use my 12 gauge with a full choke with number #8 lead. We usually shoot alot of them. Alot of the farmers don't like them because they crap all over everything. They will usually let you hunt them if you ask. It is alot of fun if you find a couple of grain bens full of them. One time we were at a grain ben site with about 4 bens. We opened the doors and I bet there was at least a hundred of them in there. I don't know the exact amount we shot but it was at least over 20. :strapped:


----------



## Nodak Duke

I wouldn't say I really "hunt" pigeons... I do shoot them though. Similar to the whole "hunting" prarie dogs idea... I don't consider it hunting until you actually put on camo and have to outsmart an animal...

A case of twelve gauge #8 and you are ready to jump some silos. Flying rats are always a great off season eye sharpener.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yep I sure do. As soon as I get some in the freezer I will be hosting the first ever Minot Pigeon Feed. :beer:


----------



## Guest

I've been hunting pigeons for at least ten years now. I've started shooting them out of my lay outs this year. Good practice for the dog at the end of the blind to watch them fall, mark multiple birds down, etc. 
Decoying pigeons works extremely well too. We made silo's and used the dead birds as decoys also. Weather also pays an inmportant role, watch for a front to push through for extra bird movement, just like waterfowling. So YES, we do pigeon "HUNT". 8) You just looked in the wrong forum dude, go to the open forum and check out that.


----------



## goose killer

I shot a bunch of pigeons this weekend. We went to this guys farm who told us to shoot all the pigeons we wanted. He had a old grain storage barn. The pigeons would come out two little windows. So all we did was stand on each side and shoot them. Then we waited awhile untile they came back and shot more of them. We switched chokes from a full to a improved cylinder because they were so close.


----------



## stolenbase

Where the heck do u find pigeons outta town!?!?


----------



## goose killer

Stolenbase just go out of town and find a farmer that has a bunch of grain bens or a old barn and ask him if you can shoot pigeons. He will most likely let you shoot them. Or go to abadon farms and look there. They are pretty easy to find.


----------



## Chris Schulz

abandoned farm places with silos are the best spots to look for pigeons


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nothing like kicking a grain bin and having them all come out single file...

RELOAD!!!


----------



## El Gringo

I hunt pigeons (Bare-eyed Pigeons) here in Venezuela and they're an exciting bird to hunt...very wary and with an extremely sharp eye. You'd better be well-camouflaged and not move until the last second. Fortunately, their keen eyesight can also be used against them as they readily decoy.

There are also numerous other species of pigeons throughout this country and S. American that offer excellent hunting opportunities.

El ******


----------



## griffman

If any of you near the Bismarck area have pigeons you want to get rid of please let me know!

They work great for training pointing dogs. First you catch them with a fishing net, put them in a cage. Take them out in the field and "plant" them, bring the dog into the scent cone and bingo!

Next time you're out shooting them, see if you can trap a few first, I'll take them off your hands for ya! Then you can shoot them over my dog after he points them!


----------



## MossyMO

Find a empty round metal grain bin with the top open, stand back about 20 yards and throw a rock at the bin. The pigeons will be shooting out endlessly. Just when you think they are all out, don't be suprised if a few more come out, maybe even fling another rock at the bin. It's blast and really sharpens your shooting skills, gotta aim and shoot fast. And like Chris said...........reload. Much cheaper than investing in a thrower and clay pigeons also !!!

I haven't eaten them yet, but hear they are good, grain fed can't be bad? Next time I'm gonna breast them out, marinate, wrap in bacon, stick a toothpick through them and throw them on the grill.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I have never heard the grain bin routine..........I can't wait to give it a shot!


----------



## Britman

No shooting of pigeons.........those flying rats are valuable to those of us who like to train dogs.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

My dog seemed very disinterested in pigeons. She is going to be expensive..........I'll probably need to buy chuckar and quail this off season :eyeroll:


----------



## Britman

All depends on how you intro them and use them, I have seen very few young dogs who don't like pigeons. But occasionally you get one. Set yourself up a recall pen with chuckars or qual........see if a farmer will let you use some pasture land. I have been using a chuckar recall pen for two years now and really like it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Britman, I have never done this before. How many birds do I need to buy and where do I buy a pen for them. I think I have some contacts that will let me utilize their land.


----------



## Britman

Line up the land contacts then look at Lion Country Supply www.lcsupply.com they have plans for recall pens. In a 8x8 house I start with 40+ birds you will loose some but will end up with 20+ really good ones. It beats spending $6 a bird hard planting them and having your dog come in and sticking it nose up there butt because their a sleep. Do a little research on recall pens.


----------



## AlbersSDSU

If you want to shoot up some pigeons set up a mojo mallard or dove somewhere were they frequent and they'll come right in and land right next to the thing (i prefer to shoot them while they're still in the air). We found this out while field hunting ducks this fall in Minnesota. We had a flock of about fifty land right on our pits basiclly. It makes for some great off season wing shooting and the farmers will love you. :sniper:


----------

